# FC AFC Hilltop's Hayseed



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys

Does anyone have any pictures of this dog, and of his pups? Aslo does anyone have any info on him? I know his pedigree but i was just curious of how everyone likes his pups. How big is Hilltops hayseed? what kinda traits is he throwing into his pups?


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I am a big fan of Bubba, my little bitch's sire is out of Bubba. 

Here's a couple of pictures I found


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Sire of the 2004 NFC. Deweys Drake of Moon River. I have one of Drake's pups.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

I have his Son....HRCH Barn Ridge Hayseed Buba...I purchased from Kim Moses last fall.. He's fantastic! He gave us two wonderful litters at Christmas...


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The best thing to do would be to call John Pease and he has a color stud package with a run down of all of Bubba's and his progeny accomplishments. Bubba was a very talented dog and he produced well, especially if the bitch brought something to the breeding. Hilltop Kennels 
(319) 363-1054


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures I found looking through my "achives." 

We have 2 grandkids of Bubba; great looking dogs, tremendous drive, and a lot of trainability. They can can have a tendancy to be slightly vocal at times, but if we had known that yelping when the dog is sent is not a desired trait when they were young, I think we would have been able to nip it in the bud. But other than that, I can't really think of anything I would change in them - on-off switch, kids can do anything with them, very smart, gotta luv them Bubba dogs! 

Oh by the way, he also has produced some great Pointing Labs.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes He has... and Amen to Huckabee for Pres!!!


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

We have bred to Bubba 4-5 times over the years and we have many pictures of his pups at a young age. (I also personally took a number of the photos of Bubba that have been submitted as replies.) We also have a black male( Lincoln) and a yellow female( Ruff) out of Bubba. Many of these can be seen on our website, www.blindfaithretrievers.com, or I could send you copies( I hope) if you contact me.
Our Bubba pups were all very nice pups and overall nice looking as well. All had great desire to retrieve. We were very sorry when he passed but we are breeding his daughter in a week so the line goes on....

Bill of Blindfaith


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> especially if the bitch brought something to the breeding.


He produced some very nice females..... that's for sure.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Fantastic dog.
I have trained many Bubba pups and have owned a few, loved everyone of them. 
Many Bubba pups look like Bubba.
Bubba was one of the best Yellow FT dogs that there has been.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

I think I read somewhere he won a derby and a open a the same trial.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Bubba won the derby and open just before he was 2.

Here's a Bubba pup I kept:

Dinah


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Bubba won the derby and open just before he was 2.
> 
> Here's a Bubba pup I kept:
> 
> Dinah


Keith, 

I just looked at the rest of your site there. You must be way smarter than the rest of us. I might be able to handle that "infinitesimal calculus". That means you just need to know a tiny bit about it right? 

tt


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I only know an infinitesimal amount about the dogs, but I sure have fun with 'em.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

DJSchuur said:


> I think I read somewhere he won a derby and a open a the same trial.


He won both at the Missouri Valley Hunt Club in Omaha. And yes it would have had to been before the age of two.


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is a couple pictures of my female.
Her grandaddy is Bubba on one side, and Lean Mac on the other.
Doesn't seem to have much drive in her.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

My avatar is Dazee at 9 weeks of age - breeding is Bubba x Quick bitch. She is a beautiful animal, about 65 pounds now.

This picture was taken last November. That is not a butterfly on her chest but a white spot to go with bolos on all four feet.









There is - and has always been - just one thing on her mind . . . BIRDS, BIRDS, BIRDS. She isn't a terribly great house dog because outside is where the BIRDS are. 

And there was one thing that stood out about her from the git-go - she has GREAT EYES. She was doing sight blinds with big white bumpers at 4 months of age and running marks right to the AOF.

She has a great training attitude - always ready to train and always wanting more. She will run equally well for anyone - male or female, amateur or Pro, marks or blinds - whoever is giving her birds.

At 10 1/2 months of age she had the raw talent and drive to finish 2 of 3 Derby stakes with a JAM followed by a 4th place. In 2007, she amassed 14 Derby points and Jammed 3 of 6 Quals she ran in - before she turned two on November 24. And she showed great consistency by finishing 14 of the 18 stakes she ran in.

Her birdiness and our double-staking her last fall developed into a creeping and terrible line manner problem, but those are being addressed this winter by a great young dog Pro. I asked him this week: "Well, will she be ready to do something good in Quals this spring?" His answer: "Oh, yeah".

I'm not saying all this came from Bubba as numerous people have told us that Quick grand-git are great dogs, but putting those two lines together seems to have given us a dog that you all better watch out for at FTs. 


Debbie


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

A correction for the record. Bubba won the open and derby at Lincoln Trail on October 20-22, 1995. I knew those old RFTN's would come in handy!


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

We bred to him just before he died. The pups are now 13 months old. I love them. I had trained a few others and same thing. Great Temperaments, Good markers, Nice confirmation. That blood will truely be missed.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

I have one of the pups Jeff, you bred last year. He's in my avatar, only a LOT bigger now! Handsome, great marking talent. Runs directly to AOF and is very serious about training. I love his attitude, temperament and mostly trainability. Picks up new things quickly!
Still a big puppy though!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

blindfaith said:


> A correction for the record. Bubba won the open and derby at Lincoln Trail on October 20-22, 1995. I knew those old RFTN's would come in handy!


Thanks. I don't know why I was thinking it was the Omaha trial. Amazing.


----------



## michjeff (Jan 16, 2011)

*Michjeff's Miss Heidi 
*Sire-Kel-bars Bubba Gump 
*Dam-Irelands Miss Goldie
We had to put her down on Friday looking for a puppy from the same blood lines.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got a babba dog. He's 8 years old, really nice boy. I think he had his m/h title before 3 yrs, didn't work that hard at it. Passed 5 out of 6 I ran. He's QAA and jam an Am. and he had a master national pass. Got a third at an SRS, he just a great all around dog. Never gets rattled. Also he about 75 lbs blocky head good looking dog. I have done all the training. If I was smarter I would post a pic, but not that smart. He have also throwen some nice pups. He is eic clear, does any know if babba was clear?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

davewolfe said:


> He is eic clear, does any know if babba was clear?


I know he sired an affected dog


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow I made this post 3 years ago.


----------



## rholton (Oct 26, 2010)

I know this is further down the line, but I have a great grandson of his that is 15 months old and about 50 lbs. He is on fire when it comes to retrieving work. The way he is progressing, we plan to have his MH by his second birthday. That is, if he recovers in time from the surgery he's having tomorrow to remove a grass awn. He was supposed to go Saturday and Sunday for his first two senior passes and he is ready.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a male out of Bubba, Nice dog, had the best nose I've ever seen on a dog. Never lost a bird with him waterfowl or upland hunting. Dog was like Snoopy though, always on his dog house roof. Before I got a doghouse with a flat roof that he always laid on, you could find him on a peaked roof laying on his back with his feet in the air. What a character, had to put him down this summer at 11 years, man I miss him.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Novemberwitch said:


> Here is a couple pictures of my female.
> Her grandaddy is Bubba on one side, and Lean Mac on the other.
> Doesn't seem to have much drive in her.


Yea, I got the same problem....


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Novemberwitch said:


> Here is a couple pictures of my female.
> Her grandaddy is Bubba on one side, and Lean Mac on the other.
> Doesn't seem to have much drive in her.


Sounds kind of like my dog and your dog might have the same pedigree



Steve Peacock said:


> I had a male out of Bubba, Nice dog, had the best nose I've ever seen on a dog. Never lost a bird with him waterfowl or upland hunting. Dog was like Snoopy though, always on his dog house roof. Before I got a doghouse with a flat roof that he always laid on, you could find him on a peaked roof laying on his back with his feet in the air. What a character, had to put him down this summer at 11 years, man I miss him.


I'm biased, but I think my dog has a good nose too. JD's got a fantastic on/off switch which makes him a fantastic dog for the cookie cutter subdivision I live in. As for the sleeping, see my avatar.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a 4 year old female out of Bubba & Carole Robison's QAA Sunny.
She has a total of 29 AA points( In a year & 1/2 of competing in AA stakes). She is now an FC and AFC. My job is not to get in her way.
She is a nice marker & the times she has gone out in FT's is 95 % on blinds.
I never had the privilege to see Bubba run, but people I respect in the game had nothing but great things to say. My dogs mother brings an incredible amount to the table as well.
If I could figure out how to post a picture I would.She is my avatar picture.
Hope this helps!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Bubba seems to pass on his looks as well as his talent..

My avatar is a Bubba grandson..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jollydog said:


> I have a 4 year old female out of Bubba & Carole Robison's QAA Sunny.
> She has a total of 29 AA points( In a year & 1/2 of competing in AA stakes). She is now an FC and AFC. My job is not to get in her way.
> She is a nice marker & the times she has gone out in FT's is 95 % on blinds.
> I never had the privilege to see Bubba run, but people I respect in the game had nothing but great things to say. My dogs mother brings an incredible amount to the table as well.
> ...


I must disagree. She's a tad better than a nice marker.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

We have a Bubba grandson we love to death. He's a 3yr. old Master hunter and has 2 rj's and a jam in Quals. Tons of drive and loves to train a great allround attitude.


----------



## Cindy B (Nov 1, 2010)

Bailey, my Bubba grandson, makes me wish I played the FT game. He sure makes me proud in Hunt Test.








Breeze is a Bubba granddaughter.








Both have tremendous drive, trainability, great kennel and house manners and I've never had a problem with vocalizing. Now that my schedule is allowing for training time, we can finish up some titles this season!!


----------

